# Starlink Internet



## 3darcher (Aug 30, 2021)

Are people in GA receiving their Starlink internet dish?   I pre-ordered in Feb and have heard nothing.   Keep seeing mid to late 2021 before it’s available.  I cannot locate any number to call.  Just curious if anyone is receiving their Starlink and, if so, when did you preorder?  thanks


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 31, 2021)

no satellite yet


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 1, 2021)

Radio silence. Pre-ordered in February same as you. There's a reddit page where people post when they get their dish and so far there's 0 in Georgia.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 1, 2021)

It's going to be a slow moving process. Musk recently got approved to launch 30,000 more satellites, and the thrust of investment dollars no doubt has been focused on that, rather than the manufacture and distribution of receiver units. It will happen, and it will become cheaper over time to get set up for starlink.
FWIW, Musk is pursuing this venture solely to fund colonizing Mars. It's his money, I wish him well.


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.  Good to know that I'm not the only one still waiting. I brought some property in the country and built a house on it.  Moved in February and this working from home can be frustrating on a hotspot with 1 or 2 bars and 3-6 mbps. There are days when I can run faster than my internet signal.  I refuse to sign up with the other satellite providers.   It's Musk or bust!  

However, there is a bright side.......kids are off the xbox and spending all their time outdoors.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 6, 2021)

Saw this article this morning.

https://www.businessinsider.com/spa...-service-contact-order-update-internet-2021-9


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 16, 2021)

Yep, ole Elon can put 4 civilians in outer space via a rocket before he can get us our internet service!!


----------



## Eagleview1 (Feb 7, 2022)

Our starlink will be delivered today. I’m in South Ga, Thomas county.


----------



## specialk (Feb 7, 2022)

Eagleview1 said:


> Our starlink will be delivered today. I’m in South Ga, Thomas county.



Keep us posted!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2022)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Eagleview1 (Feb 7, 2022)

It was around July or August when we paid deposit. Finished hooking it up about an hour ago…..WOW!! Upload speed lowest was 68mbps, highest was 220!! Never had that kinda speed out in the sticks, out 4g we had averaged 1 to 8.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 7, 2022)

Eagleview-- you did well if you did a deposit in July.  Glad its working well for you.  Keep us posted if those speeds continue.   I put a deposit down one year ago in February.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 7, 2022)

I’ll do anything to dump winstream.


----------



## Eagleview1 (Feb 7, 2022)

3darcher said:


> Eagleview-- you did well if you did a deposit in July.  Glad its working well for you.  Keep us posted if those speeds continue.   I put a deposit down one year ago in February.


I know it was after June because I got a promotion in June and it was sometime after that that we decided on it. Will keep posted on here as to how speeds hold up.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 7, 2022)

Cool. New kid in town  I'll dump all of mine for that.


----------



## Eagleview1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Update….my wife corrected me, we ordered it back in September. With a week of use, it has done fantastic. Great speed, ability to stream movies and tv shows! Kicked dish network to the curb today after 9yrs due to a 40% bill increase. We can get all the channels we watch by streaming service for less than half what dish went to.


----------



## specialk (Feb 14, 2022)

did you have to install the dish as well?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## K80 (Feb 14, 2022)

That's bogus,  I put my deposit down in Feb 2021 and it's still not available to me in ne ga.


----------



## Eagleview1 (Feb 14, 2022)

specialk said:


> did you have to install the dish as well?


Yes. It’s temporarily mounted on back deck. Will permanently mount onto old dish mount on side of house when I get time off.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 15, 2022)

Starlink temporary base.  I’m going to mount it with a dish mount off the side of my chimney.  It auto tracks the satellites which for me are North.  My satellite tv dishes have always tracked South.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 15, 2022)

Signed up too - hope it works.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm in the line waiting for their service also. I'm currently using a cell based service that is very good, but this should be far superior for the same cost.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 27, 2022)

Sure hope it's not much longer for the rural areas around Athens and North Georgia.  Gave Elon my money over a year ago.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 27, 2022)

While some folks are waiting, I just saw my first ad for a used starlink setup on a local web site.

sell was also offering to assist transferring the account as well as the hardware.

they had it listed as $1k, firm


----------



## pjciii (Feb 27, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1135766



That is good speed.


----------



## poohbear (Feb 27, 2022)

3darcher said:


> Sure hope it's not much longer for the rural areas around Athens and North Georgia.  Gave Elon my money over a year ago.


Same here it’s showing March on the website but who knows


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 27, 2022)

I heard on news today that Starlink has moved many satellites over Ukraine.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 28, 2022)

On FB there are several Starlink groups, one I’m in, Starlink Hacks,  had several people selling their gear for what they paid for it.  Most of them are folks, like us, who had little to no choice for internet that now have the option for fiber optic internet.  Not everyone out there is a scammer or price gouger.

From what I understand Starlink will help with the transfer in service as long as the equipment is a US model.  There are Gen 1 round dish receivers and Gen 2 rectangular receivers, we have the Gen 2.

So far we’re extremely happy with it.  It’s the first time our house has been able to use multiple devices online.  It was really sweet firing AT&T again.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 2, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> On FB there are several Starlink groups, one I’m in, Starlink Hacks,  had several people selling their gear for what they paid for it.  Most of them are folks, like us, who had little to no choice for internet that now have the option for fiber optic internet.  Not everyone out there is a scammer or price gouger.
> 
> From what I understand Starlink will help with the transfer in service as long as the equipment is a US model.  There are Gen 1 round dish receivers and Gen 2 rectangular receivers, we have the Gen 2.
> 
> So far we’re extremely happy with it.  It’s the first time our house has been able to use multiple devices online.  It was really sweet firing AT&T again.



To fire AT&T.....That must be an amazing feeling!  Congratulations


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 8, 2022)

Got my confirmation email on Saturday. Should be getting the equipment in the next 7-10 days! Can't wait!


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 8, 2022)

@Dustin Pate,  Keep us posted on how it works out for you.  

How long were you on the wait list?


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 8, 2022)

@Dustin-- When did you sign up and what part of GA are you located (if located in GA)? 

Congrats and good luck with it


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 9, 2022)

I put my name on the list back when they first allowed people to sign up. I didn't do a deposit until maybe a month or two ago. Was very shocked it happened as quickly as it did. 

I am in Heard County here in West Georgia.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 13, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> I put my name on the list back when they first allowed people to sign up. I didn't do a deposit until maybe a month or two ago. Was very shocked it happened as quickly as it did.
> 
> I am in Heard County here in West Georgia.



I've had my deposit in for a loooong time.  Maybe if I request a refund and then re-sign up I'll get moved to the top of the list.


----------



## JROESEL (Mar 15, 2022)

Just got my gear in, will be setting up tomorrow depending on the weather, oh I hope this works half as good as people say, I’ll be booting Hughes to the curb, has anyone has a phone line with there’s yet?
I’m not far from Greenville, I signed up in June 2021


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 16, 2022)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 22, 2022)

Got mine setup yesterday evening. Initially it wasn't working and I called Roesel to get his opinion. While we were talking that sucker started spinning like R2D2 and boom it was working. Speed tests have been all over the place, but regardless she is fast as lightning. Very, very pleased with what I saw last night!


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 22, 2022)

Just got an email from Starlink… due to inflation, the kit has increased from 499 to 549 for deposit holders and 599 for those who haven’t made a deposit/ new subscribers. Monthly service is increasing from 99 to 110/ month.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2022)

3darcher said:


> Just got an email from Starlink… due to inflation, the kit has increased from 499 to 549 for deposit holders and 599 for those who haven’t made a deposit/ new subscribers. Monthly service is increasing from 99 to 110/ month.



That's what I pay monthly for MediaCON with mediocre, spotty service and miserable speeds. Definitely looking into this. Startup cost seems a bit painful but if the service is as good as I'm reading, it's worth it for reliable internet.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 23, 2022)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I pay monthly for MediaCON with mediocre, spotty service and miserable speeds. Definitely looking into this. Startup cost seems a bit painful but if the service is as good as I'm reading, it's worth it for reliable internet.


Don't wait...I was interested in the past, today the zip code area is saturated and per the website..no go until 2023 at the earliest, even likely later. We'll just put up with Hughesnet I guess. Only thing I've found to miss post retirement is FIOS


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 23, 2022)

I have been on the list for awhile.  I get letters explaining the delay, but then I get an email explaining a price increase before I even get my service.

On the other hand, a friend who owns a Tesla requested the system and got it within a week.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 23, 2022)

Well I guess you need to go out a buy a Tesla..LOL.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm out. Was in when it was deemed low cost. I'll stick with a antenna.


----------



## JROESEL (Mar 23, 2022)

I will say that I worked for at&t and installed copper, fiber, satellite. With that being said, this Starlink is by far the best I’ve seen, we’ve been paying 250-300 a month for terriable Hughes net, not no more 
The only thing I don’t understand is, the modem for Starlink has no ports for a rj45 plug (Ethernet), I would like to get a house phone through them, or get a voip line, but there’s no way to plug and play, I have sent a email to them, but haven’t heard anything back yet, as far as the price, it’s inevitable at this point, we’re paying 20-45% more for equipment today, glyphosate went from 75$ 2.5 gallons to 145$ for 2.5 gallons at tsc, I like to had a stroke, it looks like I will never be able to retire when I get older with this craziness, so I take one day at a time, and love it as much as I can!!!
Oh and as far as speeds, not shabby


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 24, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Well I guess you need to go out a buy a Tesla..LOL.



Well, my son suggested a cheaper alternative  ... go put a deposit on one and thereby get on the telsa email list and see that does for lead time.  Then cancel the order and get the deposit back.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Mar 26, 2022)

I got mine yesterday. In Walton County. It is great an has been stable. 125-260Mbs down, 8-15Mbs up, with 22-80ms pings. I ordered in November of 2020. The date of your order is one of the least priority reasons of when you get your unit now. They will only deliver a unit to you if they determine there is space available on the uplink and satellites that cover your address. This ensures quality service to existing customers.


----------



## poohbear (Mar 26, 2022)

I’ve got one with my name on it. Says it will be here Monday but is still sitting in riverside California knowing fedex like I do it will probably get lost.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 26, 2022)

Elon was discussing how stable he service was… not jammed or blocked… in Ukraine 

should do well in the US.. unless you upset someone


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Apr 22, 2022)

Mine was not bogus. Got mine last week. Works well. Better than expected. 
Viasat is history!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 26, 2022)

Been using mine for over 2 months, Fast and reliable. will never go back to Viasat or Hughes Net. Unlimited dta so i can stream all of the time.


----------



## 2dye4 (May 26, 2022)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Been using mine for over 2 months, Fast and reliable. will never go back to Viasat or Hughes Net. Unlimited dta so i can stream all of the time.


If I have a hunting cabin, is it portable so I can use it at my home and cabin?


----------



## specialk (May 26, 2022)

Im on the list....my nephew lives in Waleska has had it a month or so....loves it....just got an email about a portable type setup for RVs, but according to the map theres no coverage for most of GA....


----------



## 2dye4 (May 31, 2022)

gocargo said:


> Yes, you want to buy the “StarLink RV“ kit, it’s new and its immediate available was just announced 2 weeks ago. Allows you to take it on the road, but it’s about the same price as the home model, just not tied to one service address.
> 
> I received my RV Kit today, setup was quick, took about 30-minute.
> 
> I ordered it because I’ve had a deposit on a Home Kit for past 9 months and I couldn’t stand waiting any longer, been using Verizon cellular for all home internet with spotty data speeds. I’ll take this RV Kit down to camp when the Home Kit finally arrives.


So how much are the monthly charges for both home and rv kit?


----------



## specialk (Jun 3, 2022)

gocargo said:


> Yes, you want the “StarLink RV“ kit, it’s brand new and it’s available to ship immediately. Allows you to take it anywhere there’s satellite coverage in the US mainland.



my nephew has the permanent one in waleska, but according to the map theres no coverage...

https://www.starlink.com/map?source=rv


----------



## specialk (Jun 3, 2022)

gocargo said:


> Does the link you provided say “no coverage” ?!?
> 
> Says “waitlist” due to full capacity, on my end.



Yeah,I moved the map over GA and expanded it down and the whole southeast is spotty....especially GA....


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 4, 2022)

Starlink RV is $599 for gear $135 a month service.  Starlink home is $599 gear $110 a month service.

When we signed up last year Starlink home it was $500 gear $100 a month service.  I get the best internet service I’ve had in my rural area.  We’re still 1-2 years away from fiber being run here.


----------

